
Ask HN: Is the stock market “Considered An NP Hard problem”? - sigmaprimus
I am having a hard time reconciling everything I know with AI and the brass ring of solving a NP hard problem and why I&#x27;m trusting my life savings with a broker.  Any thoughts? Thank you for taking the time to read my question.!?!?!?
======
db48x
The behavior of the stock market is basically the collective behavior of
millions or billions of individual humans. Regardless of what complexity class
that happens to fall into, it's just not possible to predict it with any
accuracy. Even predicting in the most general terms the outcomes for
individual companies is largely impossible; it's not hard to find evidence
that the performance of individual brokers and funds is mostly random, with up
years and down years and effectively no overall trends.

Good luck!

------
downerending
Strongly suggest not trusting significant money with a broker. Unless you're a
millionaire many times over, put your money in a Vanguard Target Retirement
20XX fund and let it sit.

